# M y son needs advice for work project



## budynabuick (Jan 1, 2012)

My son works for a Hi-lo repair shop and they have a contract with the Detroit postal service. my son services this contract by himself so everything hilo related falls upon him. So here is the situation. All Hi-lo/s are equipped with a strobe light at the top of the boom so as not to blind folks. their hand carts do not have to be equipped with strobe but since they just hired a deaf person they must equip all handcarts with strobes. Per the union (and contract) the postal workers cannot be involved in this project in any way so it is up to my son to come up with a solution. The diameter of the light (the strobe) should be fairly small say 2 inches diameter but the housing size is not critical . It needs to strobe fairly slow say about 20 to 40 beats a min. 
adjustable would be great. I asked my son how much is the budget for this and he said "money was no object: (within reason of course). He is well aware of CPF through me HaHa (flashoholic that LOVE THIS FORUMi am) and asked if someone could help him solve this situation even if one of you had to fabricate something (with compensation of course). He was not sure how many would be needed but stated it could be quite a few. I could search the net and probably come up with something but thought i would ask the experts first for some feedback. Per OSHA he has about a two week window. Whatever is decided upon would be mounted and hard wired into the switch by my son. Any help would be very much appreciated. My son will let me know how many would be needed this week. Thank you much for any advice/help.
Keith


----------

